# Visiting Uk for 6 weeks



## golivers (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi All
Gary and I live in Australia and will be visiting the UK late September for 6 weeks. It will be our first trip to your wonderful country and we are very excited. We have hired a motor home as we like the freedom and independence of this mode of travel
We own a caravan here and travel extensively throughout Australia. We have just recently finished a 12 month trip around Aus. 
I was thrilled to find your site as it resonates with our type of travel and camping. We do alot of free caming here in Aus, you call it wild camping.

Our interests are birdwatching and bird photography.

In Australia we have a book called 'Camps Australia wide' that lists thousands of locations of free and low cost camps. Is there a simiar publication for sale in the UK

We have lots of questions but will surf the site first.
Hopefully we will meet some of you in our travels
Cheers
Glenda


The Great Aussie Birdshoot
www.golivers-travels.blogspot.com


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello and a warm welcome to the UK!

I hope the weather stays good for your 6 week stay here.

Lots of info on this site an some very wise and informative people to help you out (not me, I'm new to wildcamping!)

There are no printed publications on where to stay for free in the UK as far as I am aware.
This is really the only website that I know of in the UK that has advice on this topic.
If you become a member you will have access to the POI, which I've found extremely useful!

All the best,

Marie


----------



## Deleted member 8468 (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome!

You've come to the right place for finding places to wildcamp. I would suggest you sign up for the POIs on here as I doubt you will find a better resource. England has a bit of a reputation for not being too campervan-friendly but I'm sure you will be fine as you are experienced.

And good luck with the weather!

Gary


----------



## maingate (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello there. :welcome:

Give us an idea of your itinerary and the members will give you good information for those areas. Some might even let you overnight on their property. :dance:


----------



## Tony Lee (Aug 11, 2012)

You will have to get used to a few differences.

The POI available here will probably not be as well-verified as those in Camps 6. Those not familiar with Camps 6 can see an example at Camps 6 - Spiral Bound - Camps Australia Wide - click on the image of the book.

Detailed maps showing the exact locations, detailed instructions for getting to it including coordinates, legend showing facilities and whether a bigrig can be accommodated, dog friendly, phone reception - and a photo as well. Very similar to "all the aires" which mostly covers the continent since the UK doesn't have many aires.


In the south, there seems to be very little land that isn't owned by someone. Mostly fenced, hedged or walled. Plenty of paid parking though with massive fines for overstaying, or height barriers to stop you getting in.
Water taps aren't easy to find
Dump points (in public) as we know them aren't available.

You might be better to join one of the clubs having a network of low cost primitive camping spots dotted all over the place. Must pay to join plus a reasonable (by UK standards) camping fee to park in a grassy field often with few facilities. If you use them for say 20 nights the average cost won't be too bad.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 11, 2012)

hi welcome to good old uk .if you get a chance visit south wales ,plenty of free ovenight places here .if you do get here in s/wales you need to see the brecons and the gower coast ..in brecon all the long stay car parks allow one or two free overnight stays ,ok you have to pay during the day ,in fact all that area powis llow overnighting .on the gower a great base is mumbles when we had our van we used to stay overnight in knabrock car pak ,no  hassle from authorities  .but wharever you go have a great time


----------



## witzend (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi hope all goes well for your UK tour you won't be alone as we've met several Aussie's traveling around UK an France in camper van's

Great pic's in the bird shoot link but I get nothing from the blog link


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 11, 2012)

:welcome: Glenda :have fun:


----------



## zipnolan (Aug 11, 2012)

tell Gary to keep his hands to his self and stay away from my wife and we'll all get on just fine !

welcome to our humble little island and put the toilet seat back to the up position when done.


----------



## chubadub (Aug 11, 2012)

:welcome:and enjoy your time here,:drive:safely


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the Forum and our country, I hope the weather stays fine for you


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there and welcome :baby: as said before give us more details of where and when and i am certain the members on here will sort a lot of things out for you.


----------



## golivers (Aug 12, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hello and a warm welcome to the UK!
> 
> I hope the weather stays good for your 6 week stay here.
> 
> ...



Thanks Marie


----------



## golivers (Aug 12, 2012)

maingate said:


> Hello there. :welcome:
> 
> Give us an idea of your itinerary and the members will give you good information for those areas. Some might even let you overnight on their property. :dance:



Hi maingate
We have not se a firm itinerary, but will be zig zagging anti clockwise up to Scotland, down to Wales, across to Ireland the to Cornall the back to London. Will post our destinations when we are in your country.
Cheers
Glenda


----------



## golivers (Aug 12, 2012)

mandrake said:


> hi welcome to good old uk .if you get a chance visit south wales ,plenty of free ovenight places here .if you do get here in s/wales you need to see the brecons and the gower coast ..in brecon all the long stay car parks allow one or two free overnight stays ,ok you have to pay during the day ,in fact all that area powis llow overnighting .on the gower a great base is mumbles when we had our van we used to stay overnight in knabrock car pak ,no  hassle from authorities  .but wharever you go have a great time


Thanks for the info mandrake, we will definately visiting Wales in our travels.....Glenda


----------



## golivers (Aug 12, 2012)

witzend said:


> Hi hope all goes well for your UK tour you won't be alone as we've met several Aussie's traveling around UK an France in camper van's
> 
> Great pic's in the bird shoot link but I get nothing from the blog link


Sorry witzend, I have fixed the link to the blogsite.
Glenda


----------



## Bigpeetee (Aug 12, 2012)

MollsPhot said:


> Welcome!
> 
> England has a bit of a reputation for not being too campervan-friendly but I'm sure you will be fine as you are experienced.
> 
> ...



You'll also find the English think they own the whole of the UK

But if you're on your way to the ferry port at Holyhead for Ireland, there's wilding at the end of our road and if you need water or empty cassette we're only 300m away, just off the A55 road to Holyhead.


----------



## golivers (Aug 12, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> You'll also find the English think they own the whole of the UK
> 
> But if you're on your way to the ferry port at Holyhead for Ireland, there's wilding at the end of our road and if you need water or empty cassette we're only 300m away, just off the A55 road to Holyhead.



Thanks Pete handy to know. We have a shower and toilet in our caravan here in Aus, so are aware of the need to find spots to 'walk the dog' as we call it. 

Cheers
Glenda


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site and the UK.


----------

